# Finally got my Hutches out of boxs & up on Shelves.



## hemihampton (Jan 12, 2016)

Finally got my boxed up Michigan hutch's out of there boxes & up on shelves. Last Guestimate I thought I had at least 100. Ends up I got about 175. Maybe 10 duplicates. Not counting the top shelf right side. Just placed them up there out of the box. Need to organize but not sure how I want to do that? Now I need shelves for another 1,000 bottles. LEON.


----------



## ACLbottles (Jan 12, 2016)

Very nice! Awesome display!


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

That looks good! Nice set up. Always wanted to start a collection of hutch's.  Have a few nothing special though!! Just could never pull myself away from the inks.... lol


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 13, 2016)

Very nice!


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 13, 2016)

Great picture Leon. I hope you find enough to cover 4 more walls


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 13, 2016)

I got enough for 4 more walls, just not hutches, other Michigan bottles. No room in basement with 3,000 cans & Breweriana ect. LEON.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 13, 2016)

Hemi that is absolutely freakin sweet!! NICE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 13, 2016)

I agree. Hemi if you ever get a chance, It would be cool to see what Stroh's bottles/cans you have. As I have said before, my dad worked there for aprx 37yrs till it closed.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 13, 2016)

I got tons of Strohs cans & bottles. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 13, 2016)

Some cans. LEON.


----------



## anj2006 (Jan 14, 2016)

I would love to have a set up like that but,,, i am pretty sure my wife would divorce me!!! Lol


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 14, 2016)

*Hi Leon, nice display fella. Are they all Michigan examples?

Looks to me like the hutch display could use another upright or two on the wall to support 
your shelving. none of us like the sound of breaking glass. Love those cone top beers. been 
wanting to pick up a local to display with the bottles. 


Jim *


----------



## Bass Assassin (Jan 14, 2016)

Man I love those cone tops. Wish they still made them like that


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2016)

anj2006 said:


> I would love to have a set up like that but,,, i am pretty sure my wife would divorce me!!! Lol




I'm not married. My Ex Girlfriend always threatened to step on my cans & smash them when see got mad at me. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2016)

Privyprowlerz said:


> *Hi Leon, nice display fella. Are they all Michigan examples?
> 
> Looks to me like the hutch display could use another upright or two on the wall to support
> your shelving. none of us like the sound of breaking glass. Love those cone top beers. been
> ...



The Hutches are all Michigan except for the ones on right side of top shelf. What would be local for you, what city & state you live in, Maybe I gotta cone from there? LEON.


----------



## epackage (Jan 14, 2016)

Looks great Leon...


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 14, 2016)

epackage said:


> Looks great Leon...





Thanks, Here's
 another pic with them a little more organized. LEON.


----------



## LisaH (Jan 15, 2016)

Serious Hutch collection, but man those shelves sketch me out. The second picture looks better then the first. Have you tried to organize by size yet too. That could make things a bit more visually appealing.


----------



## iggyworf (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanx for the Strohs pic.


----------



## sunrunner (Jan 15, 2016)

the can is in your blood!


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 15, 2016)

The 2nd & 3rd shelf from top & 4th shelf left side all Detroit Hutches & very bottom shelf all U.P. (upper peninsula) hutches. 4th shelf right side & 5th shelf all from lower Michigans various cities. Top shelf left side all Michigan quart hutches. top shelf right side misc. hutches. Got maybe 15 duplicates I need to sell after I clean them. LEON.


----------



## Privyprowlerz (Jan 16, 2016)

*I'm looking for Old Dutch ( Catasauqua ), Horlacher or Nuewieler ( both Allentown ) conetops. really just one for display.
 all from N.E. Pennsylvania Leon.

Thanks,

Jim *


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 16, 2016)

*That Old Dutch is a rare one. I could probably find you a rough dumper. Horlacher never made a cone top. Nuewielers made 2 different 12 oz cones, both tough & 1 Crowntainer cone top that is more common & then 4 different quart cone tops all tough. I don't have any of these right now but could probably find you some. LEON.*


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Jan 18, 2016)

Leon, that Hutch collection is _beyond _cool! Hutches are my favorite bottle to find. Especially after I once found a rare one from my town in Indiana just laying on top of the ground in the woods where a house once stood.

GLASSHOPPER55


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 19, 2016)

Hutches are my favorite bottle also. Then Michigan Beers. LEON.


----------

